# Firewood Hauler Pics



## bruce56bb (Sep 15, 2006)

lets see the wood haulers! mine is just a little on the nasty side but is actually very dependable and i don't have to worry about scratching it. 
78 chevy 1/2t 4x4.


----------



## jabush (Sep 15, 2006)

One hauls wood, the other hauls ass...


----------



## Wyatt (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's mine!  Not the best on gas, but she hauls without complaining!


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 4, 2006)

why does it seem like everyone else on this board has a backhoe and dump truck except me? i'm jealous! 

jabush, nice ford. is it a lightning?


----------



## jabush (Oct 4, 2006)

bruce56bb said:
			
		

> why does it seem like everyone else on this board has a backhoe and dump truck except me? i'm jealous!
> 
> jabush, nice ford. is it a lightning?



Yes it is a Lightning.  2002 in True Blue.  Ford only made about 1100 in that color.

I'll post a better pic as I took that one with my phone.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 4, 2006)

bruce56bb said:
			
		

> why does it seem like everyone else on this board has a backhoe and dump truck except me? i'm jealous!



I know. Seeing all of this stuff makes me think that I have been lugging wood with a jackass and a sleigh.


----------



## jabush (Oct 4, 2006)

jabush said:
			
		

> bruce56bb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Updated the pic...


----------



## kwburn (Oct 5, 2006)

here's mine.
these were from last year sometime but they have wood in the background so i figured they are applicable.

it's an awesome truck but unfortunately it will probably be on ebay next month.  it's a 3rd vehicle for us and as basic as it is it's a little too much truck to justify for weekend errands.  i've got a cap and a plow for it. i figure demand for the plow will pick up in late november so we'll sell it then (sniffle sniffle).


----------



## Corie (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it 5 speed?


----------



## kwburn (Oct 5, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Is it 5 speed?



my truck?
automatic w/overdrive.  if i remember this truck came with two auto transmissions and this has the optional one that is geared a bit lower not that it cost any more.  i have the original sticker for it somewhere and it says on there.  it's got about 110k miles. '98 F150 4x4 4.6L V8.


----------



## ecfinn (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's my hauler.  Its a 6x10 utility trailer that I added pressure treated sides to.  I picked it up used a couple months ago.  I tow it with my wife's 2002 Durango with 5.9L V8 and tow package.  You can also see our popup camper we tow as well.


----------



## ecfinn (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's a different angle of it.


----------



## bruce56bb (Oct 16, 2006)

eric, the ol' ford flatbed looks like the perfect wood hauler. why don't you use that versus the wife's durango?


----------



## Roospike (Oct 16, 2006)

I see two Fords and one might even have a 390 or 460 sitting in them. O' sorry ......were supposed to be looking at the trailer.
Nice job on the trailer, whats the gross weight of her. 

I like the pop-up too , its good to get away.


----------



## ecfinn (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, the primary problem with the ol' ford flatbed is that its a POS and won't pass inspection.  Rusted frame, various other issues.  Essentially its only staying around until I can harvest the spare parts off of it.  460, C6, NP205, D60s front and rear.  The other problem with the old F350 is that its way too high.  6" lift and flatbed means the bed of it is like 5' off the ground.  Trailer allows me to roll big rounds right up onto it.  Much easier on the back.  

GVW of trailer is 2990 so its a little bit lightweight, but I just make sure to not fill her up too much.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2006)

What ever you use to haul wood, be sure the brakes are in good condition.


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 18, 2006)

J/K

But we do haul in this---just not wood.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Eric, 

Nice trailer, I like how the sides imporove the functionality of the trailer.  Can you elaborate on how you constructed the sides. I just purchased a similar trailer and putting some sides on it will be a project to complete before springs - Will make it easier to haul mulch...  Thanks.


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 3, 2007)

Probably the best picture...(those that trully know me)


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 3, 2007)

Just Kidding! (previous post)

Those that know me would say the locomotive is one of my trucks! Bottom left picture shows My 82' Chevy C30 (loaded to the gills with wood chips), 'the wagon', and the 'highway rig'...

Bottom right is the best picture I could find of the 82' Chevy C30 (2WD so it never saw plowing) 1-ton with a 10' dump bed, 350 (gas job), 3spd/w/"granny gear", direct PTO,no scissor...two stage piston!... if the rubber holds ground...she would drag a sherman tank inch by inch..."pass everything on the road cept' an auto supply or a gas station"...lol Expensive truck-"cost me a 200amp service change"(guy wanted a 200amp service to replace his 4-Main & range with an 8' riser) not a bad deal for $300.00 swap!
 Comparison between my truck and the GE-9 locomotive? Nicer paint job, engine sounds better (and 'sexier'...stand next to this baby idling...just don't let the 26L Air scare ya!), and is more fuel efficient,comfortable cab, and has a long life ahead of it...WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME ABOUT MY TRUCK....lol


----------



## ecfinn (Mar 4, 2007)

Shawn said:
			
		

> Eric,
> 
> Nice trailer, I like how the sides imporove the functionality of the trailer.  Can you elaborate on how you constructed the sides. I just purchased a similar trailer and putting some sides on it will be a project to complete before springs - Will make it easier to haul mulch...  Thanks.



Shawn, if I had to do it again, I'd probably do it a bit differently.  All parts are pressure treated, which adds a lot of weight and restricts the amount you can haul in the trailer.  Each side and the front are different pieces.  I set mine to 3' tall, but if I had to do it again, I'd probably make them 2.5'.  Then I could see over the trailer out the rear view mirror.  Now I've got to put my extenable side mirrors on to see.  Dohhh!

Ok, each side is essentially like a wall framed in your house.  I sat each of these on top of the metal side rails, no plywood attached yet.  Drilled holes through the sides in three place and ran galvanized bolts through the wood and metal railes securing them down to the trailer.  Then I added the plywood to the side.  It runs long below through to the deck of the trailer on the inside of the metal rails.  Its screwed to the wood frame mentioned previously.  

Now you'll notice nothing is holding the bottom foot of this piece.  This is when I used the two "Stake pockets" on each side and connected the bottom of the plywood in two places.  In this way I can actually remove the sides by un-bolting them and lifting them up out of the stake pockets.  

Each corner is then overlapped with scrap 2x4 and bolted through to keep the front corners "Square" to the trailer.  

Now what would I do differently, I'd make the sides with 2' centers insted of 16" for less weight.  I'd make the sides 2.5' instead of 3' off the deck.  Lastly I'd avoid driving the trailer when its full of weed into my yard when its muddy and getting it stuck.   

Hope that helps.  

Eric


----------



## Shawn (Mar 4, 2007)

Eric,

Thanks for the information.  THe project looks pretty straight forward - your clarification helped a lot.  I think I am going to probably make my sides 2 feet high - this should help me avoid overloading either the trailer or the truck.  I'm looking forward to a nice dry, semi-warm weekend to tackle this project.  Again, thanks for the input.


----------



## bigNATE® (Mar 4, 2007)

my 70' ford 1 ton, hauled 183 loads this season with her... not bad for a $350 truck


----------



## NewtownPA (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is my "wood hauler" and "bicep builder"!


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL.  I was using one of those just last night to bring some more wood into the garage.  Used it to build a walk last summer.  Have to say that wood is easier to move around than crusher run!


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 6, 2007)

98 chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 with the 350 and 156000 miles. The 10k equipment trailer hasn't seen firewood yet but it holds the skidder. I have a 4x8 utility trailer with 2 foot sides and a single mobile home axle that holds exactly half a cord. The shortbed truck holds almost 1/2 a cord plus the saw and maul. Honestly, a cord is about all I want to cut and split in a day and the weight of a green cord is plenty for this half ton truck. 3.5 cords so far this year.

I harvest firewood from a woodlot that I own about 40 miles away. It is only 15 acres but plenty of thinning to do.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

This is what I use to move wood around my property most of the time, at least small amounts.  If not this, then the trailer or pickup.


----------



## Roospike (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright'E , I'll bite ....

Cant find any truck and trailer pics so I'll have to take some next time I'm loading and hauling....

I'll have to post for now the yard hauler. 16 cf trailer so about 20+ cf of wood per load. I'll load up the 1 cord rack on the side porch and put her back to bed.


----------



## DriftWood (Mar 7, 2007)

This is my third Caravan. All hauled wood inside and with a trailer. I think of these vans as covered 1/4 ton pickups. This load was a scrounge where I saw a sign "free wood" by the road with no time to remove the seats or spread a tarp. As I was loading a man was waiting to get what I did not take with a trailer, so I had one shot to get all I could stuff in.  I will load the frount passenger seat and floor if I need to.


----------



## jrosenboom (Mar 7, 2007)

DriftWood said:
			
		

> This is my third Caravan. All hauled wood inside and with a trailer. I think of these vans as covered 1/4 ton pickups. This load was a scrounge where I saw a sign "free wood" by the road with no time to remove the seats or spread a tarp. As I was loading a man was waiting to get what I did not take with a trailer, so I had one shot to get all I could stuff in.



WOW!  I don't think the wife would appreciate me doing that with her van!


----------



## Andre B. (Mar 7, 2007)

DriftWood said:
			
		

> This is my third Caravan.



How long did the first two last?


----------



## jpl1nh (Mar 8, 2007)

DriftWood said:
			
		

> This is my third Caravan. All hauled wood inside and with a trailer. I think of these vans as covered 1/4 ton pickups. This load was a scrounge where I saw a sign "free wood" by the road with no time to remove the seats or spread a tarp. As I was loading a man was waiting to get what I did not take with a trailer, so I had one shot to get all I could stuff in.



Is there a hemi in that?


----------



## Roospike (Mar 8, 2007)

DriftWood said:
			
		

> This is my third Caravan. All hauled wood inside and with a trailer. I think of these vans as covered 1/4 ton pickups. This load was a scrounge where I saw a sign "free wood" by the road with no time to remove the seats or spread a tarp. As I was loading a man was waiting to get what I did not take with a trailer, so I had one shot to get all I could stuff in.



Priceless ..........

I'm with out words , I just dont know what to say .  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Eric Johnson (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm starting to think that maybe my pickup truck is really a Caravan in disguise.


----------



## DriftWood (Mar 8, 2007)

Andre B. said:
			
		

> DriftWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one a 86 Dodge Caravan 2.5L had 50,000 on it when I bought it in 1988, sold it at 176,000. 
The second one 93 Plymouth Voyager 3.0L had 57,000 on it when I bought it in 1995, sold it at 169,000.
This one a a 99 Grand Caravan 3.8L had 29,000 when I bought it in late 2001, about 132,000 on it now. I pull a Classic 16 Foot 1966 Boston Whaler Nauset, wood or a camper with it.  About two years to a fold away seat one I guess.


----------



## DriftWood (Mar 8, 2007)

jrosenboom said:
			
		

> DriftWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Van! They clean out easy and two quarters at the car wash vacuum does it to the saw dust, wood chips and dirt. My wife laughs as we load wood found along the road"free heat" into the back. A 4/8 foot sheet will fit in them flat with the back seats seats out, doors closed. When I am really hauling I will remove the back seats cover the back floor carpet with a blue tarp. I keep a floor cargo liner behind the back bench seat to save the carpet from oil and gas stains when hauling small engines, chain saws, waist oil, and boat tanks around.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 8, 2007)

Now I'm thinking maybe I should have got a Caravan! LOL
Well I got my 75 Intl. 1 ton dump tonight. 4x4 with a western power angle snow plow.
Thing is a tank. I love it already!Now I can stop beating up my lil 2wd Ranger.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Mar 8, 2007)

DriftWood said:
			
		

> jrosenboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with you Driftwood, I have used my wife's Chrysler T&C a few times already, I couldn't believe how much I could stack in it with cardboard and plywood (4x8 on the bottom) for dunnage. This year want to get a a hidden hitch and use a UHaul trailer.  Wife said recently though (much to my amazement) that I can use it whenever for haulling wood if I can't borrow a truck, so long as I detail it afterwards . .  .


----------



## Roospike (Mar 8, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Now I'm thinking maybe I should have got a Caravan! LOL
> Well I got my 75 Intl. 1 ton dump tonight. 4x4 with a western power angle snow plow.
> Thing is a tank. I love it already!Now I can stop beating up my lil 2wd Ranger.



Yeppers , I would stick with the International 4x4 , your Ranger says "Thank You"!


----------



## WarmGuy (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 11, 2007)

> This is my third Caravan. All hauled wood inside and with a trailer. I think of these vans as covered 1/4 ton pickups. This load was a scrounge where I saw a sign “free wood” by the road with no time to remove the seats or spread a tarp. As I was loading a man was waiting to get what I did not take with a trailer, so I had one shot to get all I could stuff in.  I will load the frount passenger seat and floor if I need to.



Driftwood...
   "I though I was crazy!" with some of my firewood haulin'. So if you will load the front seat and floor if need be? What if you have to make a choice between "The wood or the wife?" What then...strap the Mrs. to the roof racks??? (LOL)


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 12, 2007)

Years ago I grabbed some side of the road wood when I was in my wife's new Pinto station wagon. Monday as she drove to work she was not impressed when the spider climbed up on her shoulder.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Mar 12, 2007)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> new Pinto station wagon



Wow, "new" Pinto .  . so have you been forgiven yet ?? . .


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 12, 2007)

churchie-sgc said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When we got married she had a new Pinto hatchback, in 1975. Darn thing never had a problem until somebody ran a redlight in front of me and it got totalled. The station wagon had 120,000 on it when I rebuilt the engine and gave it to my father-in-law. He told me last year that the guy that bought it is still driving it.


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the 'New Rig'...1978 Chevy 'Bonanza' 1/2 Ton 2WD 350 gas job. AC(works),PW/PL, Tilt TK elec brake controller (no reciever hitch though...grrr)... "Your Grandpa's Firewood Mobile". Price tag: $350.00

She needs a little work (waiting for the valve covers to dry...doing the gaskets today).

The frame & body is solid (someone took care of it over the years...perhaps more than can be said about the guy I bought it off of. It had a 'minor' electrical problem).

...For $350 bucks??? Yeah i'll put a little work into it.

...Like 'farmer friends' (Wisconsin boys' I knew in the service) have always said...Chevy is a "go to town on a Saturday night type of truck". Maybe so...but My Chevy's don't have an easy life though. A little "Tires and Paint-Makes up for what she ain't" and she'll be good to go!

You know how long it's been since I've had to "program" an old AM/FM 'push-button' radio???

Whoever owned it before had a "sense of humor" with the hood ornament...

I'm sure there is a story behind it...At any rate 'its a little redneck' but I'm gonna keep it.


Where are all the Chevy fans???
Whada ya'll think??? Worth the $350 bucks???


----------



## myzamboni (Sep 16, 2007)

My 'truck'


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 16, 2007)

I wanted a pickup, my wife did not.  She wins.


----------



## pistonslap (Sep 16, 2007)

I wanted a truck, my wife wanted a car. I got the truck, the guy at the gas station wins.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Sep 16, 2007)

My "hauler"


----------



## bjorn773 (Sep 17, 2007)

My former wood hauler. It's since been replaced with a 96 Chevy 1/2 ton and 5x10 tilt bed trailer(no pics yet).


----------



## TMonter (Sep 17, 2007)

I run a 1984 Dodge W150 with 3/4 Ton springs. On a good day I can fit almost a cord in it. It still needs a little work but it's a great pickup for something I put about 5-800 miles a year on.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 17, 2007)

My wheelbarrow.  Its a bit off kilter wiht just the plow on the front and no ballast in the back...about a half ton or so in the bed and she levels out nicely.


----------



## Jimbob (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## myzamboni (Mar 10, 2008)

I forgot to post when my buddy helps . . .


----------



## Gene K. (Mar 10, 2008)

My wife and I have been discussing my purchasing a "beater" truck during the upcoming year. When I passed a used dump truck along the road for sale, I said, "Hey, honey! That would be perfect."

Her response was that if I were to buy it, she would divorce me. LOL

I've discussed this at work, and it's definitely a gender item. Every male with whom I've mentioned this agreed that a dump truck would be great, probably because all of us are little boys at heart and can't help but think of "Tonkas." Every woman agrees with my wife, and a few have had a discussion on this very subject with their husbands.

Bottom line: "Truck" means "pick-up truck" in my wife's vernacular. By the way, used tanks are also out, according to her.



			
				bruce56bb said:
			
		

> lets see the wood haulers! mine is just a little on the nasty side but is actually very dependable and i don't have to worry about scratching it.
> 78 chevy 1/2t 4x4.


----------



## Gene K. (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not doing any better than you. For large hauls, I borrow my father-in-law's pickup. Otherwise, for the lot which is literally just around the corner from my house, I just buck and split what I can and put it into my little Saturn Ion with the seats down and an old sheet covering everything. It often takes many trips, but the distance isn't a concern.



			
				njtomatoguy said:
			
		

> My "hauler"


----------



## wally (Mar 10, 2008)

it's the one in my profile page.

'48 1.5-ton dodge.  2-speed rear, pto dump, 12'x4'x6' bed.  (2.25 cords folks)  exceptionally slow moving.


----------



## DKerley (Mar 11, 2008)

No truck access.


----------



## MuckSavage (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's mine, Cherokee with 2" lift, 31's, rear locker & 9k winch towing a 4'x12' trailer


----------



## Brian VT (Sep 30, 2009)

My rig ('81? MTD) for hauling rounds out from the woods behind my house.
I'm amazed that tin trailer is still in one piece. Especially since I have to cross a low section of stone wall every trip. LOL


----------



## JustWood (Sep 30, 2009)

My hauler.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2009)

antichusettesLEE said:
			
		

> My hauler.




winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 3, 2009)

Finally got a trailer on the new hauler.Bought the HHR May 15, 2008. 
Held off from putting anything big or messy in it. 





Got a trailer hitch installed today. Also bought a 4x6 utility trailer today. 
Scrounge on!


----------



## WoodMann (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't have a hauler currently, well the truck, yeah. But I am fixing to build a 4'x6' or 6.5' trailer to attach to the quad(Prairie) so I can get back to those remote regions..............


----------



## Elderthewelder (Oct 4, 2009)

My 87 Yota 1 ton Dually with a 9x6 Knapheide flatbed and Tommy lift


----------



## crs7200 (Oct 4, 2009)

07 rhino lined


----------



## SWNH (Oct 4, 2009)

Pic from my friends timber frame barn project I helped with for the past 3 years. Finally finished this year.

Dodge 2500 diesel, 6x12 hydraulic dump trailer.


----------



## Ohiopyro (Oct 5, 2009)

2005 Dodge Ram w/Hemi


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2009)

Same picture in last year's thread.  :cheese:


----------



## afblue (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, not a current photo, 06 F250 Powerstroke. Tuned to 420rwhp/800rwtq, running on Fryer Oil, Picture isnt current, its lifted 2.5" and has 35s on the factory 20s. I have a 7k cargo trailer I load up with wood to get it home from my dads land.


----------



## er318 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's what I use around our property. 4x4 w/hydraulic dump bed. Pic was taken earlier this year when brand new. It's a little dirtier right now.


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 7, 2009)

er318 said:
			
		

> Here's what I use around our property. 4x4 w/hydraulic dump bed. Pic was taken earlier this year when brand new. It's a little dirtier right now.


Now that is a nice wood hauler, only thing is, I would have to sell my saws and splitter and get a job since I am retired to pay for one. ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## mike1234 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is mine, with some of the wood it has hauled so far this summer / fall.  I have added removable rails to the sides so I can pile the wood high, a bar across the back rollbar so the wood doesn't come visit me when I am driving, and on the top a removable rack to carry 2 chainsaws, gas, oil, ...


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't have one as nice as the guys with the side by sides, but it does its job ok I guess. It gets me around and hauls the equipment ok too...

Shipper


----------



## awoodman (Oct 8, 2009)

Shipper50 said:
			
		

> I don't have one as nice as the guys with the side by sides, but it does its job ok I guess. It gets me around and hauls the equipment ok too...
> 
> Shipper



Nice for getting through the woods and, been their done that.







The center of the trailer was lowered to prevent tip overs on uneven terain through the woods. 







My bigger hauler, another load of free wood from my tree service guy..........


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 9, 2009)

I have hauled 8 cords this year in my Sienna minivan, like others here. This week my wife took it to the airport as I was going to drive more than just the one roundtrip. Of course, we then get 40mph gusts. With my keen scrounge-fu I manage to find a tree that was down and had been chopped by the town and left. This weeks hauler was therefore the Honda Fit......


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 9, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> bruce56bb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe after I get over this surgery and we get the mules all harnessed up I may take a couple shots of skidding logs with the mules.


----------



## TreePapa (Oct 9, 2009)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> My 87 Yota 1 ton Dually with a 9x6 Knapheide flatbed and Tommy lift



I was wonderin' how you got those monster rounds into the truck, 'till I rr-read and saw "Tommy Lift."

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## iceman (Oct 9, 2009)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how much wood is that?


----------



## 'bert (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked this up when the inlaws moved off the farm.


----------



## Billster (Oct 12, 2009)

I can pull it with my ATV and not have a lot of tongue weight, it will also turn much easier, and when I'm using a tractor I can
lift my bucket up to dump the trailer.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 12, 2009)

Alberta Burner said:
			
		

> I picked this up when the inlaws moved off the farm.



Now that is a utility tractor.  How tall are your garage doors?


----------



## 'bert (Oct 13, 2009)

Not tall enough!  We are looking at building a pole shed that will be lots big enough to house it.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 13, 2009)

I think you all saw mine last year. '70 F350. Factory (non dumping) Platform/Stake bed.


----------



## SigElec (Oct 13, 2009)

93 F-250 4x4, 460, auto.  Trailer is 5' x 10' tilt bed.


----------



## NHFarmer (Oct 13, 2009)

Trying to post a photo for the first time   If it works then you will see my wood hauler


----------



## NHFarmer (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok now here is another one.  Boy, if I can get this photo thing figured out I could be really dangerous!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 13, 2009)

NHFarmer said:
			
		

> Trying to post a photo for the first time   If it works then you will see my wood hauler



Sweet pic and by far the best way to get logs from the woods to the shed.


----------



## WoodMann (Oct 24, 2009)

I have one of thease on the way, it'll be here Teursday- I'm so stoked; now I can reach the remote areas I've only dreamed of with the truck.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 24, 2009)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> I have one of thease on the way, it'll be here *Teursday*...


Is that an non-committal Tuesday/Thursday or a misspelled tears day?  Who sells that bad boy and how much?


----------



## WoodMann (Oct 24, 2009)

Oops- how did that happen? Teusday is the day; Here's where I got mine;   http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/yukon-tracks-2-trailer-ball-hitch-kit.aspx?a=524420

It costs $439.00 and a good deal on shipping. After considering building one, looking at plans and thinking I'd hafta hunt everything down I figured I'd bite the bullet and have a decent peice of equipment in the aresenol. Here's another something I plan to acquire.............


----------



## leaddog (Oct 24, 2009)

NHFarmer said:
			
		

> Trying to post a photo for the first time   If it works then you will see my wood hauler



I picked up one of those Farmi skidding attachments at an auction a couple years back cheap as noone new what it was. I was going to sell it on ebay and make a quick buck untill I used it. It is the greatest thing for getting logs out of those wet spots. I don't think it saves time but does make the job alot easier. pull them to a landing, buck them up and thow them into the truck.
leaddog


----------



## raven (Oct 24, 2009)

hope this works


----------



## Freischutz (Oct 24, 2009)

Wish it wasn't mostly uphill


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 25, 2009)

raven said:
			
		

> hope this works



It worked. Nice Bumpside there. What year is it? Did you check out www.fordification.com yet?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 25, 2009)

leaddog said:
			
		

> I picked up one of those Farmi skidding attachments at an auction a couple years back cheap as noone new what it was.



You are one lucky leaddog.  I've seen a dozen of them at auctions over the past few years and they always get within a few hundred bucks of new.  A friend of mine has one and it saves a lot of time and equipment abuse in rough steep terrain.  Also makes things possible in the winter that otherwise would be undoable.


----------



## schwaggly (Oct 25, 2009)

from another thread but wth


----------



## afblue (Oct 25, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> leaddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes they are a life saver, Works so nice getting everything to the logging trail, hook up a few at once and back to the processing area where we cut and split.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Oct 25, 2009)

bruce56bb said:
			
		

> lets see the wood haulers! mine is just a little on the nasty side but is actually very dependable and i don't have to worry about scratching it.
> 78 chevy 1/2t 4x4.



She aint much but she's all i got


----------



## raven (Oct 25, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



             Flatbed its a 68, i bought it off of an old guy that had taken a cab over camper off of it, it had 60,000 miles on it.
             I had hoped to have it torn down and soda blasted this summer , not going to happen this yr. Think ill go to fordification and check it out


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine needs some rust repair and preservation work soon too. I'm hoping to get the worst of it taken care of in the next year. I want to get things under control while there is still enough of it left to save. I also want to fix it up next year because the truck and I both turn 40.


----------

